# How much Red Pepper?



## wnctracker (Jan 19, 2017)

I realize spice is subjective, but that aside I'm having a cookout saturday and I'm making some mild italian sausage and want to make some Hot Italtian too.  I've seen plenty of recipes but they vary so much so I'm not sure.  I just don't know how to correlate spice level with volume of pepper......How much red pepper flakes would you add per pound of meat?  Would you also use cayenne powder?  I was planning to do 1 tsp flakes and 1/4 tsp cayenne per lb of meat?  Would this be screaming hot or would it be too mild, I just am not sure.  Any help?


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2017)

I only use 2 tsp. red pepper for 5 lb batch. It has enough heat for us but we are old.Try with what I said an do a test patty you can always add,but you can't take it out

Richie


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 19, 2017)

tropics said:


> I only use 2 tsp. red pepper for 5 lb batch. It has enough heat for us but we are old.Try with what I said an do a test patty you can always add,but you can't take it out
> 
> 
> Richie


Flakes or powder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > I only use 2 tsp. red pepper for 5 lb batch. It has enough heat for us but we are old.Try with what I said an do a test patty you can always add,but you can't take it out
> ...


Flakes


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 19, 2017)

WNCT, My favorite hot Italian recipe calls for 2 tablespoons of red pepper flakes and 1 tablespoon of cayenne pepper for a 10# recipe.


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm with Tropics on this one......test patty and then add if desired. I have made some things too hot they were unenjoyable, and it is a lot of math to add meat, figure out the other spices, in order to salvage a batch. Add a little heat, test fry, and then use that to gage how much more to add. Heat is so subjective, I will make something medium by my standard, my wife will say it is way too hot, and my youngest daughter will ask why I didn't put some heat in it......:dunno :icon_redface:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2017)

I would suggest 1Tbs Paprika per pound meat. Not much flavor but adds red color so you and guests can easily distinguish the two visually...JJ


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a great idea! Will keep that one in mind. Can't tell you how many times I've made hot and mild and couldn't tell the difference because I mixed them up. Makes my wife upset to get a hot one.......:AR15firing:


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2017)

I use 2 tsp of pepper flakes and 3 TSP cayenne for 5# of sausage and it will make your forehead sweat LOL, but that's how we like it. Don't underestimate garlic for heat by the way...
I think the cayenne adds more heat than the flakes.
JJ's idea of paprika sounds good, unless you want paprika in both. Maybe try fresh parsley in one and bottled in the other? Hard to miss those big parsley flakes.
Test patties is your best bet like tropics said.

Dan


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I use 2 tsp of pepper flakes and 3 TSP cayenne for 5# of sausage and it will make your forehead sweat LOL, but that's how we like it. Don't underestimate garlic for heat by the way...
> I think the cayenne adds more heat than the flakes.
> JJ's idea of paprika sounds good, unless you want paprika in both. Maybe try fresh parsley in one and bottled in the other? Hard to miss those big parsley flakes.
> Test patties is your best bet like tropics said.
> ...


l

Dan, cayenne would add more heat per volume than pepper flakes. They are way more dense than the flakes meaning more heat per tsp.


----------



## heavy hauler (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't forget to write down how much you use for future reference. Most of my best recipes are lost to not logging anything and then much time and money wasted on trying to duplicate. I have gotten much better as I get older.


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you all for the advice. I'll make 4 lbs and start with 2 tsp and work up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 20, 2017)

3/4 tsp flakes per lb was perfect for me and my 4 yr old daughter. The paprika was nice too.


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)

Love the red on your hot sausages. Curious if the mild links are shorter on purpose.....unless I pull out a ruler, I have a terrible time trying to keep my links consistent in length. Either way, they taste great!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice, tracker!

:points:


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 20, 2017)

Bladeguy said:


> Love the red on your hot sausages. Curious if the mild links are shorter on purpose.....unless I pull out a ruler, I have a terrible time trying to keep my links consistent in length. Either way, they taste great!


Good eye!  The mild links are for the 8 and under age group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 20, 2017)

WNCTracker said:


> Good eye!  The mild links are for the 8 and under age group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Smart! And you get more links per pound!! Great job.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 20, 2017)

Great looking links Tracker, Color looks great. What did you end up doing for a recipe? My last one was a blend of 2 different ones I found online. Suitable but definitely not my favorite. I also had a few beers and we carried away too much Italian seasoning..... Oh well we ate it but now searching for something else until we find that 1 that keeps bringing me back......


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Great looking links Tracker, Color looks great. What did you end up doing for a recipe? My last one was a blend of 2 different ones I found online. Suitable but definitely not my favorite. I also had a few beers and we carried away too much Italian seasoning..... Oh well we ate it but now searching for something else until we find that 1 that keeps bringing me back......


It is the recipe that 'tropics' posted for chicken sausage. I've made it 4 times and it's perfect. I just added 3/4 tsp pepper flakes and 4 tsp paprika per lb. I also do 70:30 skin on chicken thighs:venison and I go a little heavy on the fennel and carroway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 20, 2017)

Cool Thx. I will check that out.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 21, 2017)

Great looking links!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 21, 2017)

Thx. Tracker I just found it. definitely going to try it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks good...Just a bit of info. The paprika for color was standard with my families butcher shop and was very common in commercial Italian Hot Sausage in NJ growing up. Saved a lot of kids and Sweet ( no heat) sausage folks mouths seeing Red...JJ


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 22, 2017)

It's a good tip. I was very pleased with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

